# Looking to adopt any pigeon or dove



## Dabear (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello I live in San Diego and I've been trying to buy some archangels and german owls but their are pretty hard to find here, right now I have 6 mourned doves and thought them how to free fly but have stopped because I have lost 6 from hawks waiting outside loft in the morning and I also hear cats at night so I'm going to build this huge walk in aviary on the side of my house so the bird could have flying room I'm going to include some small trees and shrubs in their and some protection from weather so please let me know if you got any bird that needs a good home I'm here(I've been around animals my whole life I have 2 dogs and a parrot, and the mourning doves I saved 1 was a baby and I found it and the other i went to visit my grandma in Fresno her dog attacked a mourning dove and she had it in a cage and asked her if I can keep it cuz I had the same exact one, then when I put them together they started breeding with no nest they just layed eggs on the ground and they multiplied crazy I have gave my grandma 2 doves and my aunt that lives in Tijuana 2 doves also I can't wait to get some german owls and archangels so I can give them some also i will adopt any pigeon that needs a good home I will not let them out of the aviary Ik the dangers in the city.


----------



## Octavian1756 (Aug 14, 2012)

I see that your posting is nearly a year old but I'm wondering if you're still wanting to adopt doves? I have had 4 beautiful healthy ring necks for 14 years and I'd be sad to give them up but my new living situation and work travel situation has made it hard for me to care for them-----they have much less space than they used to (as do I) and I have to hire pet sitters to care for them when I'm away for work, which is often. If you'd like to know more about them and see photos (or even Skype), I'd be glad to be in touch with you.


----------



## kiwilove (Aug 21, 2014)

Please get in contact with your local animal services. I too am from San Diego and we frequently had to turn over abandoned/lost/escaped domestic pigeons to animal services because we could not properly care for them nor find them adopters (I worked at a wildlife rescue). If you gave your information to the Department of Animal Services and say you want to adopt pigeons they will contact you before euthanizing any domestic pigeons that come in. There are so few people who want to adopt pigeons so it would be a blessing to the poor birds.

Also try MickaCoo in the bay area. They have a stringent adoption policy (they discourage breeding and racing) but if you are serious about providing a loving home they will ship them to you.


----------

